# 189X Lady's Lovell Diamond



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 10, 2015)

She's crusty. She's rusty. 
She's musty, but she's still lusty.
These were found on the property of an 1850 built home & barn here in Maine.  The current property owner bought the farm, fixed it up.  These were in a second barn out back 




A Lady's Lovell Diamond and a 190x Iver Johnson built & Lovell badged boys.  
I'm going to work with the property owner & hopefully find out via past owners & family if these bikes were original to the property.  
I need to go back & get the boys bike.  Here's Momma bike:



























I'll get some pictures of it alongside my men's Lovell Diamond.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2015)

How do you keep coming up with this stuff?  I'm looking up here too but I'm still completely Iverless.  Nice finds.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 10, 2015)

Wally has Iveradar AND it's all he looks for. Nice job Wally!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Wally, I know it's a large frame and all, but don't try riding it......until you seat the front tire,  then you'll be safe..


----------



## Handyman (Jan 10, 2015)

Great finds Wally, what a great "hunting ground" that state of Maine is!! Ivers, Lovells WOW!!  The brake system on that lady Lovell is quite similar to the hidden brake system on the 1897 Iver.  Interesting how they are both from the same period but quite different in the layout.  I'm very interested to see how the linkage is arranged if you ever find yourself taking it apart.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 17, 2015)

Some shots of the old 160+ year old barn the bikes came out of. 







Indoor, second floor play time




Later built chicken coup


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 17, 2015)

O man !


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 17, 2015)

That barn is killer! Reminds me of the attic space in the Iver Johnson Factory.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Wally, Thought you might get a kick out of this.  I have an elderly gentleman that often comes in the Gallery and brings me little tidbits of information on subject matter that he knows I’d find interesting.  Recently he brought in his May 23rd, 1893 article that was in the Fitchburg Sentinel. Looks like there were a lot of Lovell’s around in the day.   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 1, 2015)

Pete:  that's neat.

I came across this from 1899.




Interestingly, to me anyhow, this is 1899.  I have info that that JPL South Portland ME plant had expanded in about 1897, but I haven't seen any info stating there was an expansion for 1899.  A short time later IJ buys out JPL.

I've found some more neat, again to me anyhow, JPL Maine stuff.  I'll put that in chronological order eventually and post it up.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 2, 2015)

nice to find them like that - is the boys also a LD


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 5, 2015)

Bikejunk:  yes, the boys is an LD, an Iver made LD.


----------

